# 2-look OLL tricks video



## ZamHalen (Nov 13, 2010)

I hadn't seen anything specifically like this so I decided I might as well give it a shot.
I'll probably redo it later but for now here it is.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 13, 2010)

You taught nothing related to 2 look OLL. seriously. First case was a poorly explained sledgehammer, second was unnecessarily influencing LL EO, third was completely off camera, and last was "learn OLLs" please watch and edit your videos properly prior to posting. You can't really watch this and expect people to learn from it.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 13, 2010)

Well it's better than the Basic color neutral video I was going to make but I'll admit this video sucks. Can I at least ask if the video quality was a bit better this time?


----------

